# Any Other Fish Enthusiasts



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a Tropical Aquarium
a Gold Fish Bowl
and 2 Bowls with Siamese Fighting Fish 

Who else has got what?


----------



## imalizard (Mar 14, 2008)

Im fish addictive lol


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

imalizard said:


> Im fish addictive lol


what do you keep imalizard?


----------



## imalizard (Mar 14, 2008)

33 goldfish
23 white clouds
7 zebra danios
2 siamese fish
5 black widows
5 flat headed gudgeons
2 catfish
7 unknown river fish
2 guppies

I think thats all, i dont know. I think there is more white clouds as i think they had young.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 14, 2008)

PM Trousa_Snake. He owns an aquarium, and is so into fish he's even got a tattoo of one. He loves to talk fish with everybody...


----------



## imalizard (Mar 14, 2008)

I did have lots more but most died.


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's mine, he is more aggressive than any snake I have


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Here's mine, he is more aggressive than any snake I have


WOW! thats a beautiful Oscar!


----------



## warren63 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats a nice Oscar, we have four siamese fighters at the moment and thats out fish collection. Unfortunately the oldest fish which we have had for nearly 3 years isnt looking too good, but im told 3 years is good for a betta


----------



## Miss B (Mar 14, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> PM Trousa_Snake. He owns an aquarium, and is so into fish he's even got a tattoo of one.


 
Haha... understatement of the year :lol:


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

imalizard said:


> 33 goldfish
> 23 white clouds
> 7 zebra danios
> 2 siamese fish
> ...


wow!
I've got 3 goldfish
4 Angel fish (2 X Black/2 X silver moon)
20 Cardinal tetras
2 siamese fighters
6 siamese flying foxes
4 oto catfish
2 bristlenose catfish
2 mussels
4 corydoras

there you go!


----------



## Kathryn_ (Mar 14, 2008)

*gasp* Imalizard, i thought I was bad!

I had five tanks going at one but I've got it down to two in the last year, after a parasite epidemic wiped out a bunch  One for the two axolotyls and one for the fish, 2 shibunkin goldfish, 2 lemon goldfish, one red-capped golfish, two salmon catfish, one gourami, three male congo tertras, and two kuhli loaches.


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

Kathryn_ said:


> *gasp* Imalizard, i thought I was bad!
> 
> I had five tanks going at one but I've got it down to two in the last year, after a parasite epidemic wiped out a bunch  One for the two axolotyls and one for the fish, 2 shibunkin goldfish, 2 lemon goldfish, one red-capped golfish, two salmon catfish, one gourami, three male congo tertras, and two kuhli loaches.


I had problems when i first started with fish and then now i easily know whats wrong with and fish and treat it well so u know u can prevent that kinda thing... always must have a spare empty hospital tank to isolate the sick fish... god i sound like a fish nerd here... haha!


----------



## Kathryn_ (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh, i've been keeping them for years, and I'd actually quaratined the new fish for over a month, but a few months later still it developed this hideous parasitic problem, and even though I quaratined it that day I lost about six fish over matter of weeks - every few days after I'd quaratined or euthanised one, another one would get sick, it was just unbelievable. It seemed to have quite a long incubation period, so I don't know what I could have done short of finding some way to separate *all* of them - hardly practical with that many fish. I just consider myself lucky I didn't lose any more, and I'm never buying from that shop again.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 14, 2008)

I like fish. In my shop I have a lovely big display tank - 8x2x2.5 with 2 large oscars, a melanochromis johanni, electric yellow and a cobalt zeb hybrid, oh and a synodontis emphorus (something like that). They all live well together.

At home I have a half wine barrel water feature with 6 goldfish - including a black moor. How beautiful do goldfish keep their colours when they are outdoors. My black moor is still jet black, and I also have a coloured ones as bright as ever


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> I like fish. In my shop I have a lovely big display tank - 8x2x2.5 with 2 large oscars, a melanochromis johanni, electric yellow and a cobalt zeb hybrid, oh and a synodontis emphorus (something like that). They all live well together.
> 
> At home I have a half wine barrel water feature with 6 goldfish - including a black moor. How beautiful do goldfish keep their colours when they are outdoors. My black moor is still jet black, and I also have a coloured ones as bright as ever


i like water features with gold fish or koi in them.... but i guess ill have a pond made once i buy my own house...

my fish tank is 6 foot X 2 Foot X 2.5 Foot


----------



## Lewy (Mar 14, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Here's mine, he is more aggressive than any snake I have


 

Looks very nice looks a lot like my fella but that tank look way to small for a Oscar what size is it?? its just that one Oscar should be in at least a 75 gallon tank any way he still looks good


----------



## Lozza (Mar 14, 2008)

I managed to get it down to one 3ft tank but have just had a population explosion of guppies and bristlenose catfish , poor clown loach is now fulltime defending his log from invaders lol


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

lozza said:


> I managed to get it down to one 3ft tank but have just had a population explosion of guppies and bristlenose catfish , poor clown loach is now fulltime defending his log from invaders lol


haha.... guppies do reproduce very quickly... and did your bristle nose breed too hey??? wow! mine never have... maybe ive got 2 males thats why? i dont know if one is a female or not


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep a breeding colonies of the following:

6 Bar frontosa
M. Maingano
Electric Yellows
Bristlenose
Blue dolphins
Hongis
Red zebras
White convicts
J. Regani

Plus i have a pond with koi and goldfish. :lol:


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

mcloughlin2 said:


> I keep a breeding colonies of the following:
> 
> 6 Bar frontosa
> M. Maingano
> ...


how do bristlenoses breed?


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a few photos to share of some special species I have been priviliged with


----------



## Australis (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep many species strictly Natives though.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 14, 2008)

Got any pics Austy? My saratoga is native - sadly I don't have him anymore  I let him go to Wollongong to someone who had a much larger tank for him.


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> I have a few photos to share of some special species I have been priviliged with


WOW!!! i love discusses... I'm probably gonna get one... blue snakeskin discuss are stunning... they are priced at $500 upwards hey?
got a picture of the whole tank set up with the discuss mysnakesau???


----------



## darkangel (Mar 14, 2008)

i have about 80+ rainbows, gudgeons, 40+guppies, 20+ endlers, 8 honey blue eys, swordtails, white cloud minnows and 2 platies. i did have about 80 odd electric yellows, electric blues, convicts, a few multifaciatus, some hybrids i rescued from becoming feeders lol and a few mollies.


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 14, 2008)

what is a electric yellow??? i think i might know this fish as something else??? can someone post pics of an electric yellow?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 14, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> PM Trousa_Snake. He owns an aquarium, and is so into fish he's even got a tattoo of one. He loves to talk fish with everybody...




Haha, I was gunna say that there's a blue guy kikin' around that seems to love his wet, smelly friends......


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, he is a beautiful fish, but very high maintenance, but I was warned. He uproots everything in his tank (I have since added a few fake plants, coral etc...) and when I put my hand in to move them back he attacks. I mean he really comes in and bites, it doesn't hurt just the shock of the first one lol. 

When you put your face close to the glass he flares his gills, opens his mouth and puts on a real display. I had to change from an internal filter to an external one that pumps 1200L per hour just to keep the tank clean. That lasts for a fortnight and then the whole thing is syphoned and cleaned manually, but I wouldn't get rid of him.

Here a few pics I took just now.


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 14, 2008)

Den said:


> Haha, I was gunna say that there's a blue guy kikin' around that seems to love his wet, smelly friends......


 
LOL, Trousa is a pretty cool individual


----------



## luke_84 (Mar 14, 2008)

my list...
auloncara family
2 male eureka peacock, 6 female
4 male maleri gold peacock, 4 female
3male dragons blood peacock
3 male blue peacock, 2 female (unsure exact name)
1 male lemon peacock, 1 female
mbuna family
3 male salousi, 3 female
3male afra cobwe, 1 female
2 male electric yellow, 6 female
4 male hongi, 4 female
2 male johanni
6 maingano
4 dolphins
and about 20 other mbuna that i cant remember the name of right now
other african cichlids
1 albino compressicep
3 blue compressicep
8 lionheads
2 male 7bar frontosa, 6 female
1 male 5bar frontosa, 2 female
and about 10 other funky africans that i cant remeber for the life of me
1 jack dempsey 
3 eels
6 gibbiceps
12 golden algae eaters
and about 300 fry and babies of various species

i think thats it


----------



## theRAVENv1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey, I've got a small planted tropical tank which is home to an awesome Flame Gourami, some Harlequin Rasboras and a Bristlenose Catfish.

I also have a tropical nano tank with an interesting veil-tail fighter that is whiteish/orange with almost a neon blue running through his fins and pure black eyes, first one i've ever seen. And some Neon Tetras in there too!


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 14, 2008)

Sadly, I just had to sell the last of my fish... , I had two mean cichlids left (they had eaten all of the others) and a 'getting too big' Red Oscar. All I have left is a silver shark and the goldies in the pond outside. We are getting baby turtles for the 4ft tank. Anyone know which native fish I can throw in with turtles that wont get eaten? I am tossing up what to put in the 6ft tank (which is currently in need of a new bottom) cichlids or a predominantly micro cichlid community tank?


----------



## cris (Mar 14, 2008)

From the brisbane river i keep the following
a silver scat
a silver batfish
flat head gudgeons
carp gudgeons
some unknown(to me) goby species 
pacific blue eyes
banded grunter
2 or more shrimp species
Varuna litterata(crab)
also in the freezer i keep a heap of gar and mullet.

I also keep
gulf saratoga
common archers
sleepy cod
murray cod
red claw crays

Swortails and chinese algae sucker fish thingos.


----------



## Australis (Mar 14, 2008)

Swordtails w/c cris?


----------



## coxy (Mar 14, 2008)

2 Silver sharks
1 ghost knife
2 albino bristlenose
2 bristlenose
2 flying fox's
3 clown loachs
a few kuhli loachs (not sure how many only one ever comes out for a feed) only see the others when i clean the tank
a dozen or so tetras 
had a heap of neons but there all gone (looks at the ghost knife)
and 1 female guarami her mate a nice flame got stuck in the end of the filter after the end bit came off one night,


----------



## luke_84 (Mar 14, 2008)

oops i forgot my clown loaches...about 10 or so, they get eaten from time to time


----------



## Australis (Mar 14, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Got any pics Austy?


Purple spotted..


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 14, 2008)

ok ill name a few i have 30 silver scats, 23 red scats, 50 grunters, 12 eel tail cattys, 3 barra, one a bit over 40cm, 6 spangled perch, 1 jag, 2 red devils, 10 snakehead gudgeons, 10 mouth almiteys, 5 bristlenose, 2 plecos, 1 fresh water eel over 1.5mtres!! 6 bass, 6 yellowbelly....thats bout it.


----------



## anguskennedy (Mar 14, 2008)

This is my planted tank - it was originally going to be only natives, but its ended up being a bit of a mix....It has some shrimp, mussels, freshwater crabs, various rainbowfish, and some exotics.


----------



## Lozza (Mar 14, 2008)

dancing_pharaoh said:


> haha.... guppies do reproduce very quickly... and did your bristle nose breed too hey??? wow! mine never have... maybe ive got 2 males thats why? i dont know if one is a female or not


females don't have bristles so if you have two with large bristles then you have 2 boys 




luke_84 said:


> oops i forgot my clown loaches...about 10 or so, they get eaten from time to time


poor clown loaches  they are my favourites - they have personality unlike other boring fish


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I forgot my breeding colony of N. multifaciatus, my fighting fish and my two large silver sharks! :lol: I think forgeting what you keep is a sign maybe you have too many. :lol:


----------



## cris (Mar 14, 2008)

Australis said:


> Swordtails w/c cris?



Some are, i got some colourful ones from the petshop to make them look nicer. Natural selection seems to work against them though and most of the nice looking ones get picked off leaving the "green" ones to thrive. There are still a few colourful ones around but i gave up breeding them for food and they just are part of the ecosystem in one of my ponds now and they seem to keep a stable population.


----------



## tankbuster82 (Mar 14, 2008)

these r some phots of the fish that i have and have had






orange spot brislenose





community tank





rivalartus fry i bred





pleco male eyebiter (diminicomp) spelling
syno eruptus catfish (featherfin)





beautful baby convict





mum and babies





firemouths squaring up for a hot chick firemouth





dady of baby rivalartus











sry for all the pics lol
plus my cookoo catfish witch loves being hand fed and bits my hand lol it thinks its a turtle


----------



## luke_84 (Mar 14, 2008)

beautiful convict


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there any native fish I can put into a turtle tank? I would like something that isn't going to be eaten. . .


----------



## cris (Mar 14, 2008)

rebeccalg said:


> Is there any native fish I can put into a turtle tank? I would like something that isn't going to be eaten. . .



In a decent sized tank most natives will be fine with shortnecks, long neck turtles seem to get fish that are an edible size. Larger fish are fine with any turtles provided they have plenty of space. I would avoid fish with venomous spines though. I once had an issue with an eel tailed catfish stabbing the crap out of one of my turtles.


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Aussietoby (Mar 14, 2008)

2 Blue dolphins
2 Electric yellows
1 Peacock
1 Red jewel
1 Fire mouth


----------



## jay76 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 15, 2008)

ssssmithy said:


> ok ill name a few i have 30 silver scats, 23 red scats, 50 grunters, 12 eel tail cattys, 3 barra, one a bit over 40cm, 6 spangled perch, 1 jag, 2 red devils, 10 snakehead gudgeons, 10 mouth almiteys, 5 bristlenose, 2 plecos, 1 fresh water eel over 1.5mtres!! 6 bass, 6 yellowbelly....thats bout it.



Where did you get the snakegead gudgeons? I got one from a LFS but have been unable to source anymore and am keen to get at least one more.


----------



## mcsrx (Mar 15, 2008)

im currently keeping:

6 Frontosa Burundi
6 Altolamprologus Compressiceps Firefin Kigoma
11 Cypricromis Leptosoma Malasa
and currently still building my stock =]


----------



## LennytheGecko (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful Fish everyone!
Love Oscars but i dont know if i have the time to take on another animal/fish/human atm


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice saratoga Jay. I really have a soft spot for these big guys 

I'll take my camera to work today and get some photos of my oscars. 

I don't have a full photo of my discus tank  And sadly I don't have them anymore. They got the size of a round chinese container lid and my hubby run the hose in their tank to top it up and locked the shop up and went home. He forgot about the hose and of course I lost all 4 of my beautiful discus - 2 red turq, 1 blue turw & a cobalt blue.


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 15, 2008)

anguskennedy said:


> This is my planted tank - it was originally going to be only natives, but its ended up being a bit of a mix....It has some shrimp, mussels, freshwater crabs, various rainbowfish, and some exotics.


wow! thats a lush green tank... i love this one.. would it be too much to ask if i asked you to post the names of all the plants you got there? Im gonna plant it more like your's


----------



## anguskennedy (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks - there are some good and bad things about, the main good point being that since plants are natural filters i havent had to clean it in 2 years - i change the water once every 6 months, and the filter wool which sits in the weir once every 3 months, but never any vacuuming. The fish eat plants, and the plants eat the fish poo! Their are shrimp, snails and fish that keep the algea under control too - I like to think it is a little (almost) self maintaining ecosystem.

But there was a bit of initial outlay - its got CO2 injection and a PH monitor that controls input of CO2, and undergravel heating etc, but i like it being low maintenance.

The plants are mainly crypts, swords, and anubias but there are 2 types of moss that grow around the top and also some bolbitus that are cool and look like trees.

The main ones are (names might not be correct...):
Cryptocyrne mi oya (the main low ground plant)
Cryptocyrne walkeri
Cryptocyrne wendtii
Cryptocyrne balansae (the forest looking bit front right)
Cryptocyrne becketii

Aponogeton crispus

Bolbitus heudelotii (the tree looking bit on the left)

Microsorium pteropus (java fern - hardiest, easiest plant ever)

Echinodorushoremanii red
Echinodorus ozelot
Echinodorus rubra
Echinodorus red flame

Anubias barteri
Anubias coffefolia
Anubias afzelli

Those are the main ones, actually they are really the survivors...i put in a whole lot more than that without knowing what conditions they all liked and theseare the ones left standing!

They are all fairly hardy with low light tolerance, as my lights are quite weak.

There are also two lilies - a banana lily, and another whose name i dont know but it is meant for a pond. I have to cut back the lilys quite often because they grow like amd and block the light out.

And i have attached photos of the moss - i think its my favourite bit about the tank.


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 15, 2008)

That pic above is awesome. Beautiful 

Not good photos but I am sure you know the beauty of these guys


----------



## dancing_pharaoh (Mar 15, 2008)

anguskennedy said:


> Thanks - there are some good and bad things about, the main good point being that since plants are natural filters i havent had to clean it in 2 years - i change the water once every 6 months, and the filter wool which sits in the weir once every 3 months, but never any vacuuming. The fish eat plants, and the plants eat the fish poo! Their are shrimp, snails and fish that keep the algea under control too - I like to think it is a little (almost) self maintaining ecosystem.
> 
> But there was a bit of initial outlay - its got CO2 injection and a PH monitor that controls input of CO2, and undergravel heating etc, but i like it being low maintenance.
> 
> ...


that is very useful information there....
seriously even myself i change my water every once a month... the plants are the best thing in any aquaria.... i strongly recomend anyone with tropical freshwater tanks to fill it with aquatic lush green plants... they look beautiful, fish love it and you have to clean less!

i also recommend "Sera Florena" aquarium fertiliser .. its the best! i recon its lliquid gold to people who like aquatic plants...


----------

